# Suche altes PC-Spiel



## Dingo112 (29. August 2013)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe früher, ich weiß leider nicht mehr wie lang das schon her ist, immer ein Spiel an meinem PC gespielt mit Robotern. Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass man ein Roboter war und man sich auch durch so eine Maschine in andere Charaktere umwandeln konnte wie z.B. einen Polizei-Roboter oder einen Priester, o.ä. 
Wenn man sich verwandelt hatte konnte man von "Spionen" durchsucht werden und die fanden raus, dass du nicht du bist und haben dich verfolgt. Außerdem konnte man auch mit seinem Raumschiff rennen fliegen. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr und weiß auch nicht, um was es genau ging, ist schon etwas länger her. Ich glaube, dass es mal in einer Computerzeitschrift auf der CD dabei war, könnte sogar die PC Games gewesen sein, weiß es leider nicht mehr.
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir dabei jemand helfen kann. Vielen Dank schon mal.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dingo112


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2013)

Wie lange ist denn "lange her" ? Für mich mit 38 Jahren wäre das zB ein 25 Jahre altes Spiel, für einen 16jährigen wären schon 5 Jahre "lange her"  

War es denn was, wo man selber auch schiessen musste usw., oder war das eher Adventuremäßig, also man ging von Ort zu Ort, redete mit Leuten, fand Sachen heraus usw. ?


----------



## Dingo112 (29. August 2013)

25 Jahre ist es nicht alt 
Ja ich denke mal so um die 5-8 Jahre, älter nicht 

Ich glaube da war sogar beides dabei, man konnte bei den Raumschiffen Raketen abschießen und sogar mit den Robotern selber auch schießen, aber nur mit bestimmten, soweit ich mich erinnere. Und man konnte ebenfalls durch mehrere Räume und von Ort zu Ort wandern und etwas herausfinden.

Ein weiterer Punkt an den ich mich erinnern kann war, dass in der Geschichte des Spiels ein Roboter umgebracht wurde in einer Badewanne, mehr und genaueres weiß ich nicht, jedoch das blieb mir in Erinnerung.


----------



## stawacz (29. August 2013)

Dingo112 schrieb:


> 25 Jahre ist es nicht alt
> Ja ich denke mal so um die 5-8 Jahre, älter nicht
> 
> Ich glaube da war sogar beides dabei, man konnte bei den Raumschiffen Raketen abschießen und sogar mit den Robotern selber auch schießen, aber nur mit bestimmten, soweit ich mich erinnere. Und man konnte ebenfalls durch mehrere Räume und von Ort zu Ort wandern und etwas herausfinden.
> ...


 

definiere mal roboter...hab grad irgendwie mechs im kopf,,aber wenn du badewanne sagst werden die ja eher menschliche größe haben


----------



## Dingo112 (29. August 2013)

Ich habe gerade mal im PC GAMES Heft-Archiv nachgeschaut und bin gleich fündig geworden 
Es handelt sich um das Spiel "Scrapland", war als Demo spielbar in der Ausgabe März 2005. 
Trotzdem vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## svd (29. August 2013)

Ach, das war "Scrapland".

edit: Heh, bissi zu spät. War mal als Vollversion irgendwo drauf... CBS 08/2006 war's.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. August 2013)

LOOL,Scraplands hab die CBS Vollversion   .
Wenn das auf Win 7 64 Bit läuft ,sag mal bescheid.
Vlt. spiel ich das auch nochmal  .


----------

